# Digitalman Funciona?



## dg010 (Mar 9, 2006)

Buenas, mi nombre es Diego y estoy interesado en armar el deco ''Digitalman'', pero antes de gastar dimero quiero saber algunas cosas:

1) Funciona actualmente para la empresa MULTICANAL en el norte de la Pcia. de Bs. As.
2) El hardware que encontre es el que esta en la pag. de pablin.com.ar, es este hardware que se esta utizando   o se han echo modificaciones   si es asi me las pueden mandar  
3) Es necesario tener un deco de la empresa proveedoda de señal   o con el digitalman solamante alcanza para decodificar  

 Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 17, 2006)

Para mayor información remítanse a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/decodificadores-catv-123/

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu (Abr 17, 2006)

dg010 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, mi nombre es Diego y estoy interesado en armar el deco ''Digitalman'', pero antes de gastar dimero quiero saber algunas cosas:
> 
> 1) Funciona actualmente para la empresa MULTICANAL en el norte de la Pcia. de Bs. As.
> 2) El hardware que encontre es el que esta en la pag. de pablin.com.ar, es este hardware que se esta utizando   o se han echo modificaciones   si es asi me las pueden mandar
> ...



1) Si, funciona para Multicanal, Cablevision y Telecentro.
2) No, es obsoleto y no cuenta con las ultimas modificaciones.
3) La placa Digitalman se intercala en la señal de video compuesto, por lo general en el pin de video del sinto genérico, por lo que puede ser utilizada tanto en conversores con salida RF, VCRs, TV, etc., en algunos casos requiere modificacion del enclavamiento AFT, pero varia segun el caso.

Nota : lleva un proceso de configuración y seteo, no es tan sencillo, pero funciona con una calidad muy aceptable. Con respecto al firmware del pic, debo decirte que existe un firmware para cada compania de cable, asi como su respectivo firmware para el test.

Saludos.

*EDIT*

*Debo advertirte que este tipo de información es meramente didáctica. El uso indiscriminado de este tipo de información para fines personales y/o lucrativos sin consentimiento de la prestadora de servicios de cable local es ILEGAL, por lo que forosdeelectronica.com NO SE RESPONSABILIZA de dichas acciones.*


----------

